# Up - now sagging. Dogs wrestling causing ear droop?



## moab (Nov 13, 2016)

We have a GSD puppy that is about 9 weeks old. We got her at about 7 weeks IIRC. When we got her - her ears were erect. Then as she's put on weight and size (which is pretty considerable - maybe doubled her weight from 5lbs to 10lbs maybe?) her right ear has started to droop a bit. Just in the last week. 

But at the same time she play wrestles with my French Bulldog. Who likes to lightly gnaw on her ears from time to time when they play. As she does him.

Is her ear drooping because of growth and this is just a phase? Or is the other dog gnawing on her ears making them droop? And if it is just a "phase" how long will it last? When should I become concerned? Should I stop them from playing together or at least try to correct the ear gnawing?

It's not like he's dragging her around by the ears. They just lightly play bite with each other. And the ears seem to be a target from time to time as they wrestle. He'll place her ear in his mouth and sort of tussle (best word I can think of) with her. He just kind of grabs onto it with his mouth and holds it. Maybe moving her a few inches as he does so. No howls or cries. They wrestle for hours. Which feels like its good for him (he's a bit old) and her. I'd hate to break this loving wrestling up if I don't have to. But if it's causing the cartilage in her ears to break down at a crucial developmental time - I will.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

moab said:


> We have a GSD puppy that is about 9 weeks old. We got her at about 7 weeks IIRC. When we got her - her ears were erect. Then as she's put on weight and size (which is pretty considerable - maybe doubled her weight from 5lbs to 10lbs maybe?) her right ear has started to droop a bit. Just in the last week.
> 
> But at the same time she play wrestles with my French Bulldog. Who likes to lightly gnaw on her ears from time to time when they play. As she does him.
> 
> ...


I am a little confused. You say he is not dragging her around by her ears but then you say he is moving her a "few" inches by her ears. :crazy:


----------



## moab (Nov 13, 2016)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I am a little confused. You say he is not dragging her around by her ears but then you say he is moving her a "few" inches by her ears. :crazy:


It's hard to describe. But he moves with her. It's just light play with the two of them. They grab each others ears, legs, scruff of the neck, feet, sides you name it - as part of it. But the one doing the holding doesn't hold on that strong so as not to really hurt the other. And she sort of pulls away while the other moves with her. Make sense? Kind of like fake biting your kids ear when he's little when you pick him up and tickle him. Your not really doing anything to hurt them. But they're dogs and they do have long teeth. I'm just concerned it's softening up the cartilage. And that's what's making her ear floppy. 

Neither one of them is growling or being aggressive. They're just playing. But still. It's a good bit of manipulating the ear with the other dogs teeth.

Either that or it's just a normal part of GSD development. Where the ears sometimes droop or go down and then go back up again. And has nothing to do with them wrestling and chewing on each others ears.

I'm hoping for the latter.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Maybe it will affect the ears or not. Why take any chances by allowing this from the FB?


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

GSD pups ears will go up and down. But I wouldn't let the FB be pulling on her ears enough to actually move her.


----------

